# 99417 2021 RVU



## jkisaac06 (Dec 29, 2020)

Anyone have any idea of what the total RVUs will be for 2021 for 99417?


----------



## thomas7331 (Dec 30, 2020)

Medicare is not accepting this code for 2021 and is requiring G2212 instead.  The total non-facility RVU for G2212 will be 0.97 (0.93 for facility).


----------



## jkisaac06 (Dec 30, 2020)

thomas7331 said:


> Medicare is not accepting this code for 2021 and is requiring G2212 instead.  The total non-facility RVU for G2212 will be 0.97 (0.93 for facility).


I'm aware of that but in case there are commercial payers that allow the 99417, I just needed to know the rvus for pricing it.


----------



## thomas7331 (Dec 30, 2020)

jkisaac06 said:


> I'm aware of that but in case there are commercial payers that allow the 99417, I just needed to know the rvus for pricing it.


When CMS does not publish an RVU for a specific code, the commercial payers will need to set their own RVUs and reimbursement policies for that code.  You would need to contact your payers to obtain that information. 

If you need that information in order to set your practices fees or RVUs for physician compensation, then I'd recommend just using the CMS RVUs for G2212 since that code represents essentially the same work.


----------

